# PM Issues



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey mods, I have tried to send a couple PM's, but they are staying in my outbox and not sending. I can't find a way to try and resend either. What would be the fix for this?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Your PM stays in the "outbox" until the recipient opens it. Basically whoever you sent the PM's to hasn't opened them yet so they stay in your outbox.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Your PM stays in the "outbox" until the recipient opens it. Basically whoever you sent the PM's to hasn't opened them yet so they stay in your outbox.


What bwhntr said. :O||:


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for heads up guys!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I answered you PM.....been busy, sorry for the delay.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I answered you PM.....been busy, sorry for the delay.....


I should have known that Bart was at the heart of this, it seems like every issue stems from him!

:mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:^8^:


----------

